# Record XM



## merchione (Apr 28, 2008)

I tried to manually record a program on XM and it did not let me. Can you record XM channels? I also tried to record that time frame and it still did nothing....any suggestions?


----------



## tftc22 (Mar 30, 2007)

There may be some sort of copy protection to prevent you from recording. (I don't know if there is or not). My suggestion is that you record it on your computer. If you're talking about the XM channels on Directv, then you can buy a cable that has red and white audio connections on one end and a standard headphone-size connection on the other. Place the red and white connections to the audio out on the back of your receiver and connect the other end to your computer's line-in and find a software program to record it. The only problem with this is that most of these cables are very short so your computer would have to be close to your receiver. If you are talking about XM on an XM radio, then just get a basic cable to connect the radio's line-out to your computer's line-in.


----------

